
I Used Facebook to Buy a Gun - zgwhoa
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/i-bought-an-ar-15-using-facebook?utm_term=.bqVDz6m9Er#.bd9AE1PGe0
======
angersock
Might as well point out the paragraph buried in the article:

> _And that’s the thing: By and large people aren’t selling guns illegally on
> Facebook. This isn’t a black market. The gun sales orchestrated on Facebook
> appear to be aboveboard in the eyes of the law; they’re just happening in
> violation of Facebook policy._

tl,dr; reporter uses communication platform to conduct run-of-the-mill
personal firearm sale.

